# Malvern Show



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, I have provisionally booked for the Malvern Western Show. This is our first rally and we are looking forward to meeting some of you. There is one thing though, I shall need to run a small genny (Kippor) for a couple of hours each day this would be no sooner than 10am and no later than 6pm. Would this be a problem?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Only if your not wearing a stetson.............

```
:hathat37:
```


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Don't do fancy dress Badger SWMBO says I'm I'm bad enough dressed normally!!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Who said anything about fancy dress........we always look like that....


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

All booked and paid for.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, tickets arrived today..happy puppy.


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Our tickets arrived today too, so we will be seeing you there.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Warners have just given me another 5 spaces so we aren't full!!


If anyone else wants to go please put your name on the rally list, book with Warners, then confirm yourself as an attendee. If you can't confirm please PM me and I will do it for you.


----------



## 104010 (Apr 20, 2007)

I've just registered as well, we don't get our MH (Autotrail Cheyenne 635SE) until tomorrow and we haven't had one before so it'll no doubt be fun finding out what we're supposed to do and how we're supposed to do it :roll: 

I'm sure though there'll be a few kind people around to help us out if we get into a jam 

As we're completely new to this, how does it work as regards the rally i.e. how do we contact one another?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Patrick49

Have you booked with Warners to camp with us at Malvern ? if you have then you will be directed to MHF's camping area on arrival at Malvern here you will have RobMD and Jarcadia to greet you and park you up with all our members.



Jacquie


----------



## 104010 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Jacquie

Yes, I've booked through Warners. I did however book for the disabled section as my wife Pauline has respiratory problems and needs her electric scooter to get about - that reminds me, I suppose I'll have to buy a generator or something to charge up her scooter as there's no electric hook-up.

Pat


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Generators at Warners shows Malvern*

There will be no problem with a generator running for a couple of hours during the hours of 10 a.m. to I believe 8 p.m. Used with discretion


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Patrick49

If you have booked to camp in the disabled section and not with MHF's then there is not much use adding yourself to the rally list as you will be directed to the disabled section and not camping with our members. You can of course walk over to our camping area and have a natter with all that are there. But if you do want to camp with MHFs you will have to get your tickets altered to MHF's. Please let me know what you are going to do as I will have to delete you from ours list if you are not down with Warners to camp with us. Thanks.

As to charging batteries there is usually a stall with mobility aids that will charge your batteries at the show or if camping with our members I am sure somebody with a genny will help you out.


Jacquie


----------



## 104010 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tickets changed


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Pat :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Registered booked and all paid for but not sure how to show cofirmation on rally page.
See you all there.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Melly I will confirm you.



Jacquie


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Jacquie.
Posted here before I checked my emails DUH!!!!! so once I clicked on the link it was ok.
Looking forward to it now.
Mel


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Would the following folks please let us know if they have booked with Warners to camp with us at Malvern you only have until 9 am on 23rd July to book. 

delboy139
gjc
Motorhomer
enroute



Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We seem to have 2 threads on Malvern running could some kind mod please merge them. Ta


Jac


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jac

I am just about to go out but I was looking at your request. I am not sure it would work merging them as I am not sure what would happen and it might make the thread seem complicated. Would it be worth locking one. If you want to do that please check with the author of the thread to be locked that they do not mind and we can get sorted. 

See you later


stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Having volunteered to keep Malvern in the public eye by bumping etc this talk of two threads has me confused I can only see one in this forum. Don't want to get it wrong Jac and Jen would duff me up 

Edit: Ah found it so its a show. I'm easily confused


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Frank,

The other thread is where it should be in the Shows UK & Abroad section. :lol: 
and I wouldn't dream of duffing you up :lol: 


Jac


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jac or Frank 

what would you like to do about having two threads


stew


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Can someone please confirm dates of the Show (We'll be a Day Visitor) According to Caravan Cluib Mag it's 9th to 12th but on other websites it's 10th to 12th

Thanks


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Telbell

The Western Motorhome Show at Malvern is on the 10th, 11th and 12th August.

If you do decide to go for the day don't forget to say hello to the MHF group. I'm sure there will be a cuppa going spare for you :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks for that- BUT as it's not the 9th we can't go


----------

